# OpenGL sous mac OS x



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juillet 2001)

Bonjour,
 je développe en open GL sous mac OS X
mais je n'arrive pas à charger des images en memoire
pour texturer des objets.
Quelqun aurait pas un bon site pour trouver des samples de codes  ? 
ou une méthode pour afficher des textures ?


----------



## olivier06 (7 Juillet 2001)

Salut,

j ai vu sur cette page des liens sur 1 ou 2 exemples de programmation OpenGL...
http://www.slashdot.org/articles/00/06/24/1458252.shtml 

si ca peut t aider...

A+

Olivier


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juillet 2001)

Toutes les réponses à tes questions se trouvent forcement à : http://nehe.gamedev.net/

Va voir dans la section "Tutorials" qui est remplie d'exemples.

C'est bien simple, grace à ce site on à pu réaliser un moteur 3D entierrement portable pour mon projet d'IUT...
Bonne chance!


----------

